# FM Hog Hunting Tex. Style



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

Read the bio's of these hunters after watching the video.

http://www.hdlgirls.com/


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Why are you mad?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

DUDE...I already sent them an E-MALE!!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Sign me up


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

only in texas,, thats why i love it here!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I sent a request to hunt with them.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

wow, i suddenly have an urge to call in sick tomorrow and book a hog hunting trip...


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't normally click on links to watch videos, but I am glad I did this time.
FREAKING AWESOME!!!

My bet is that they will have a TV show on the hunting channel in NO time. As they should, that video was tough. Loved IT!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

WHAT!!!! umm sign me up NOW!!!!!!!!! Dont know how much hog hunting I would actually be doing with these girls. looks like they can handle their own.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

They had me at:
"Biggest Turn on: My biggest turn on is a hot sweaty man in a cowboy hat!"

Pure genius.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow. They are some hotties. Even hotter that they hog hunt with dogs. Girls and camo makemesohorny. LMAO!


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

txsnyper said:


> I don't normally click on links to watch videos, but I am glad I did this time.
> FREAKING AWESOME!!!
> 
> My bet is that they will have a TV show on the hunting channel in NO time. As they should, that video was tough. Loved IT!


They just went to Georgia and filmed an episode for the Pursuit channel that should be airing soon. They'll also be set up at the TTHA show in San Antonio this weekend.

I was lucky enough to guide a couple of the HDL ladies on a little "girls vs. guys" competition hunt we had back in the fall.


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

Just met these nice ladies at the hunting show in San Antonio. Very nice ladies, and yes, pretty easy on the dang eyes. They were raffling off a nice pup as well as a hunt with them. I didn't enter for either, as bringing home either of those prizes would have my tail sleeping in the guest room.


----------

